# Crelando Oil Paints



## Enda777 (11 mo ago)

Hi there. 

My first post is about this brand of oil paints. 
What is your experience using this brand of oil? Thanks. 

Crelando Link


----------



## william_6158 (11 mo ago)

Never heard of them. Where are they from?


----------



## Enda777 (11 mo ago)

william_6158 said:


> Never heard of them. Where are they from?


They are from Germany I think...

Link


----------



## william_6158 (11 mo ago)

I might try them if they are professional grade. But for the most part I prefer Gamblin, Blue Ridge Oils and during Covid have found the best selection from Windsor-Newton.


----------

